# Anyone know where I can find some windshield washer nozzles?



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

For my '81 210 wagon. I need to replace one of them and I've been having trouble finding some that might work. They're the tube kind that go under the cowl. I've found some Chevy ones that might theoretically work. 

I've been keeping an eye on fleabay and the local Pick-A-Part turned up nothing. 

I just spent upwards of $12 on a new washer pump and lines/connectors and dammit I want both jets to hit the windshield!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

try the dealer. sometimes they have some crazy off the wall shit in there.
my buddy recently went into the toyota dealer and bought all the trim pieces they had for a 1983 toyota 4x4. they had TWO of everything... why???
lol, yeah, try the dealer.


----------

